

Ask HN: Save two different desktop layouts on OSX for different environments? - rfnslyr

I&#x27;m basically in two different modes when I work on my macbook. In one mode, I have a few apps running in desktop 1, another in desktop 2, a few in desktop 3 etc. Then when I switch from work to school mode, I want to run an entirely different layout at the click of a button instead of closing applications, retiling them, making new workspaces, and re-organizing everything.<p>Anyone know how to accomplish this? Maybe two different user accounts and just log in and out of both? But then it won&#x27;t 100% preserve the state of everything, like when you close the lid and re-login..
======
gabbott
[https://github.com/jigish/slate](https://github.com/jigish/slate)

Takes a little work to get started, but will likely work for you.

~~~
rfnslyr
Thanks I'll give that a go.

